
What's Your Mental Model Of Innovation? - codelion
http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevedenning/2012/02/14/whats-your-mental-model-of-innovation/
======
6ren

      Conventional financial measures such as maximizing shareholder value are
      subordinated to the new bottom line [delighting customers]. Profit is a result,
      not a goal.
    

I like this way of expressing it.

    
    
      “the fear of cannibalization or disruption of one’s self just melts away”.
    

They mention Apple as exemplifying this, and it's true: many people who buy an
iPhone don't need an iPod. (Though I can't see iPads cannibalizing iPhones in
turn.)

